# Marty's 2011 - Epilogue



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Well … it’s over. We’re all back home now. The photos and videos have been posted. Even the comments are beginning to wind down. Everyone can breathe a sigh of relief. It seemed to go so well. After all – you couldn’t have asked for better weather. The food was great; the hospitality impeccable. It all moved like clockwork, almost effortlessly.


But deep down, we all know that an event like this takes a lot of work. It’s impossible to say enough good things about our hosts, Marty and Carrie. To Stan, for coordinating the banquet reservations. To all the spouses who prepared and served the food. To the vendors who try to anticipate and supply our every need. To Richard, who opened his layout for the live-steamers. And especially to all of you who came to share in the camaraderie that seems to envelop this hobby. It is folks like you that make large scale garden railroading so enjoyable. 


I couldn’t help but notice that many of you guys are a lot like me … lots of gray and more than a few pot bellies. Don’t believe it? Just look at the MLS group photo. We’re not a bunch of spring chickens, you know. But, as I was shooting photographs and videos of the trains in action, I also noticed something else. Like the young man with the Army rail truck … the little girl running the Egg Liners … and the little boy watching the Shay climb along the wooden trestle.


It was watching these young people that seems to put it all into perspective for me. After all – it’s not about the correct number of rivets or perfect weathering. It’s not about steam or diesel … or scale … or battery vs. live steam.


It’s really just about the fun of it all. And that fun transcends all ages and individual tastes. Thanks to all of you for making it happen.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Bob, Thanks for attending and sharing your photos and videos.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you see:

The little boy running a little steam train. As he came across the bridge on the high line, proud Mom was taking a picture. As he stepped in front of the bridge, he got tripped up, remote flew behind him and he went down. He picked himself up, and found the remote in time for Mom to take the picture.









"I hope you were taking a video."

Mom laughed, "No, still, and I waited for him to get back up." 


As he got farther along, he checked his leg for blood.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, great sum-up of the weekend and thanks for sharing your photos and videos.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well put Bob.


----------

